# 3 day Push,Pull,Legs split.



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good afternoon , everybody. I hope you're all well. Could you please recommend me a proven 3 day Push,Pull,Legs split?

Many thanks 😊


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Horizontal push, vertical push, machine incline, dip, side lateral, tricep isolation x2 (one ex for long head focus and one for general extension)

Horizontal pull, vertical pull, chest supp row, pull over, rear delts, hammer curl, machine curl

Squat or hack, leg press, leg extension, leg curl, RDL, walking barbell lunges 

3-4 sets per exercise, heavier focus on progressive overload for the compound lifts, more mind muscle connection and metabolic fatigue ('pump') for the isolation work. 

Fit training days as per your availability and recovery ability

Some like and can train 5 or 6 days a week,
Others (like myself) favour 3 to 4 days per week.

Cookie cutter programs ALWAYS need adaptation outside of rank novices, hence I've only listed the ground work to build on.


----------

